# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أمثال شعبية تحمل في طياتها قيم رائعة

## أبو هارون الجزائري

في كثير من الأحيان تواجهني مواقف في الحياة أريد تصورها فلا أجد خير معين على ذلك من الأمثال الشعبية. 

ومن باب تعميم الإفادة ولما لا تعريف الناس بثقافة البلاد المغاربية أذكر لكم هذه الأمثال مع شيء من التوضيح.

1 ـ " لِحَب الفن إتعلالو " وفي رواية أخرى " لحب الزين إتعلالو "

المعنى: من أحب الفن أو الجمال فلابد أن يجتهد في تحصيله وأن يعلو له.
المجد ليس تمرا أنت آكله، لن تنال المجد حتى تلعق الصبرا.

2 ـ " اللسان الحلو ترضعو اللبه " أو " اللسان الحلو يرضع اللبه " 

المعنى: في الصيغة الأولى : اللسان الحلو ترضعه اللبوءة أي أن صاحب اللسان الحلو يجذب إليه ويروض حتى اللبوءة الشرسة. وفي المعنى الثاني: أن صاحب اللسان الحلو يستطيع حتى أن يرضع من ثدي اللبوءة المفترسة.

3 ـ " لو كان ما جيتش نعرف خروب بلادي لوكان قلت بنان "

المعنى: لولا معرفتي مسبقا بالخروب الذي ينبت في بلادي لاعتقدت أنه موز وذلك لشدة الشبه بينهما. فالخروب فاكهة بنية تصنع منها الشوكولاتا والموز إذا أصبح قديما يشبهها تماما. ويقال هذا لمن أراد التدليس عليك وأن حيله لا تنطلي عليك.

4 ـ " الزين إروح ويقعد حروفه " 

المعنى: الجمال يزول لكن آثاره باقية. فالرجل الكبير أو المرأة الكبيرة حتى لو ذهب جمالها لكن ترى وتعرف أنها في يوم من الأيام كانت في غاية الجمال لبقاء الملامح الدالة عليه.

5 ـ " بوفكران والشان " 

المعنى: بوفكران = السلحفاة. الشان = الشأن.
تقال للمتكبر المعدم الذي يظن نفسه على شيء وهو ليس على شيء. وهي من باب الاستخفاف أي أن السلحفاة لا شأن لها.

6 ـ " ليشريه برخصو يرمي نصو " 

المعنى: من اشترى سلعة رخيصة رمى نصفها لأنها في الغالب ليست من النوع الرفيع.

7 ـ " الكلام في وقتو دواه " 

المعنى: الرد المناسب في وقته المناسب شفاء للصدر.

8 ـ " لبعني بالفول أن بيعو بقشورو " 

المعنى : من باعني بالفول بعته بقشوره أي أرد الصاع صاعين.

9 ـ " من لحيتو بخر له " 

المعنى : اعمل له بخورا من لحيته. مثلا يقال للزوجة التي تشتري لزوجها هدية من ماله الخاص ـ ابتسامة ـ 

10 ـ " شبعه على شبعه تزيد وجوعه على جوعه تنقص " 

المعنى: المرء إذا أكل فشبع ثم أكل فشبع فسيقوى بنيانه على عكس الجائع على الدوام فإنه جسمه سينهار.

11 ـ " العبد يحلى بالكلام "

المعنى: أن حلاوة الإنسان تزيد بكلامه، إذا كان صاحب لسان طيب.
لسان الفتى نصف ونصف فؤاده ... فلم يبق إلا صورة اللحم والدم.

12 ـ " عزار الديب ولا قتالو " 

المعنى: تعزير وإخافة الذئب أنجع من قتله.

13 ـ " اهدر على الديب أ وجد لو العصى " 

المعنى: إذا ذكرت الذئب فجهز العصى، فإنه عادة يظهر إذا تم ذكره. والقصد من هذا الكلام ضرورة الاستعداد لمواجهة المكاره فإن ذكرها دلالة على قرب حدوثها في الغالب.

14 ـ " الخبر إيجبوه التوالى " 

المعنى: الخبر اليقين سيأتي به اللاحقون.

15 ـ " لغير البدون الفارغ لدوي " 

المعنى : فقط الدلو الفارغ يحدث الضوضاء. والقصد أن الإنسان المشاغب لا علم له ينطلق منه ولا عمل له يرتكز عليه فلا حيلة له سوى الصياح.

16 ـ " التقيل يوزن " 

المعنى: الثقيل له وزن، تقال للإنسان الهادئ والرزين قليل الكلام وسبب هدوئه هو امتلاءه بالعلم والتجارب.

17 ـ " أدور وادور وتولي للمطمور " 

المعنى: ستدور وتدور وفي النهاية سترجع إلى أصلك.

18 ـ " العذاب الكبير كسلط ربي عبده على بعده " 

المعنى: أشد العقوبات الإلهية إذا سلط الله عباده على بعضهم البعض بالتقتيل والتنكيل ـ والعياذ بالله ـ 

19 ـ " اخدم الخير وانساه واخدم الشر واتفكرو " 

المعنى: اعمل الخير وانساه لقلة شكر الناس عليه واحتسب الأجر عند  الله وإياك أن تغتر به واعمل الشر وتذكره وتب منه فإنك إما أمام عذاب الله يوم القيامة أو سعي الناس في الإنتقام منك إن قدروا على ذلك.

وتعجبني مقالة لاخواننا المغاربة: السما صافيه والدنيا هانيه ومولاها ربي.

هذه بعض الأمثال مرت على بالي، فلعل بقية الاخوة يشاركوننا بذكر بعض الأمثال الشعبية من ثقافتهم.

----------


## أمين بن محمد

شكرا لك...بارك الله فيك...
الله يْحَفْظك يا جارْنا، جابْ الله لَهْجَتْنا قْرَبْ مَنْ لَهْجَتْكُمْ، نْفَهْمو بْلا مَنْ قْراوْ التَّرْجَمة (ابتسامة).. مْليحْ خويا.
إن شاء الله نْشارْكو مْعاكْ بي شي حاجَة.
رَبّي يْخَلّيكْ.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

بارك الله فيك أخي عامي والشكر موصول ،،

مليح كرانا انفهمو بعضنا بلا ترجمان ـ ابتسامة ـ 

فائدة: كراك، راني .. إلخ. هي مختصر لجملة كيف أراك و أراني. 

إضافات أخرى:

20 ـ " ما احس بالجمرة لغير لكواتو " 

المعنى: لا يعرف لسع الجمرة إلا من اكتوى بها.

21 ـ " بات مع الجاج صبح إكاكي " 

المعنى: بات مع الدجاج فأصبح .. إكاكي = بمعنى يحدث صوتا مثل صوتها، نسيت الكلمة الفصيحة.

22 ـ " ما تخلط في العفن ما تطلع عليك الريحه " 

المعنى: أترك عنك العفن نتجو من رائحته، والعفن إذا كان جافا قلت رائحته، لكن إذا خلط المرء فيه انتعش وتطاير ريحه. من باب الأمانة، كلمة العفن من كيسي وإلا فهناك كلمة أشد اخترت عدم ذكرها.

23 ـ " الدساره تجيب الخسارة " 

المعنى: من تراخى مع الناس زيادة على الحاجة جرأهم عليه وإذا جرأهم عليه خسر.

24 ـ " ياو فاقو والجاج حداقو ولعظام رقاقو "

المعنى: لقد فاق الناس وحذق الدجاج وقل حجم بيضه بسبب ذكاء وتفظن الدجاج. هذا التعبير يستعمل إذا أردت أن تظهر لخصمك أنك كامل الاطلاع على ألاعيبه.

25 ـ " وجعتو بطنو قال بي سحر " 

المعنى : أصابه وجع في البطن فعلل سبب ذلك بالسحر. تقال لمن يغض طرفه عن الحقائق و يبحث عن شماعة لتعليق أخطائه عليها.

26 ـ " لو كان جا الخوخ اداوي لو كان داوى روحو " وفي رواية المغاربة " لو كان داوى راسو " 

[الجزائريون يعبرون عن الذات بالروح والمغاربة بالرأس.]

المعنى: لو كان في الخوخ فائدة لما تهرى. تقال لمن يدعي مثلا امتلاك دواء ينفع لإنبات الشعر لكن هو ذاته أصلع!

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

ما شاء الله 

الأمثال جميلة جدا . 

ما الفرق بين المثل والبيت الشعري ؟

----------


## ابن طالب

أمثال جميلة يا أبو هارون بارك الله فيك
حضرني المثل الجزائري الشهير 
إذا كنت زين استر روحك من العين وإذا كنت شين استر عيوبك .
يعني إذا كان لك جمال فاستره من حسد الناس وعينهم وإذا كنت قبيحا فاتسر هذا العيب.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

الاخوان، أبو همام البرقاوي وأبو عيسى عصام الجزائري ـ بارك الله فيكما ـ 

أخي أبو همام، لم أفهم سؤالك بالضبط. يعنى هل تقصد الفرق بينهما من الناحية البلاغية أم تقصد أن الأمثال أصلها من الشعر فهي تشابهه من حيث السجع والجناس والطباق .. إلخ. 

وإن كان لك جوابا فأرجو أن نستفيد منك إن شاء الله. 

والآن رجوعا للأمثال، تفضلوا: 

27 ـ " واش خصك يا العريان؟ خصني خاتم "

المعنى: ماذا ينقصك يا عريان؟ ينقصني خاتم. 

عادة تستعمل للوم من لا يحسن ترتيب الأولويات.

28 ـ " الدنيا دالة " 

المعنى : الأيام دول، يوم لك ويوم عليك.

29 ـ " هزوه علي أنقتلو " 

المعنى: ارفعوه عني، سأقتله.

تستعمل في حال المكابر المصادم للواقع وهو الإنسان المتهور. فهو أصل مغلوب وعوض أن ينادي على الناس حتى ينقذوه ينادي على الناس حتى يرفعوا الغالب عنه ثم يقضي عليه وهذا طبعا أمر مستحيل.

30 ـ " الزلط والتفرعين " 

الزلط: الفقر الشديد. والتفرعين: الفرعنة.

وهو في المعنى قريب إلى المثل السابق، أي أنه صاحبه في غاية الفقر ومع ذلك يريد أن يتصرف تصرف أهل العزة والغنى. والجزائريون يتفكهون بهذا المثل في معرض نقد الذات الجزائرية ـ ابتسامة ـ 

31 ـ " سال على دينك حتى اقولو عليك مهبول " 

المعنى: اسأل عن أمور دينه حتى لو قال الناس عنك أنك في حكم المجانين لكثرة سؤالك.

32 ـ " خلِّ الجاجه لمواليها، أتبيض وتوحل فيها " 

المعنى: أترك الدجاجة لأهلها فقد تبيض وتتورط أنت في المشاكل. الدجاجة هنا يقصد به الفتاة والبيض ابن الزنا وتوحل بمعنى تدخل في الأوحال الوعرة. والمثل يضرب للتنفير من عواقب الزنا. ومن باب الأمانة فقد حفظت المثل من صديق مغربي عزيز. 

33 ـ " ما ناكل البصل ما نحصل " 

نحصل: أتورط. والقصد لا أكل البصل حتى لا أورط نفسي بالرائحة الكريهة. والمثل يحث على ضرورة أخذ الحيطة الحذر في الحياة وتجنب كل ما بإمكانه أن يدخلك في متاهات.

34 ـ " كَعْوَرْ واعْطِ للعْوَّر " 

المعنى اعمل المسألة كيفما اتفق بدون إتقان ثم أعطها للأعور ولا تقلق فإنه لن ينتبه لسوء عملك. 

المثل يستعمل للتشنيع على من يريد التدليس على الناس أو لوصف حال المتشبع بما لم يعط.

35 ـ " الله لا يجعل للدابة قرون " 

نسأل الله أن لا يجعل للحمار قرونا. لأن الحمار إذا رزق قرونا مع جهله قد يظن نفسه قادرا على مواجهة الأسد فيكون هلاكه في ذلك.

36 ـ " يتعلم الحفافه في راس اليتامى " 

يتعلم فن الحلاقة على رؤوس الأيتام. فاليتيم حتى لو شوهت شعره ليس له من يدافع عنه لأنه يتيم. تقال للإنسان الخبيث الذي يستغل ضعف الناس لتحقيق مآربه الخاصة. 

37 ـ " دير روحك مهبول تشبع الكسور "

المعنى: تظاهر بالجنون وسيشبعك الناس خبزا شفقة عليك. تقال للشقي المتلاعب الذي يريد التلفت من المسؤولية الجزائية والأدبية.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
(مربع يديه والخير ايجيه) 
كناية عن حصول المأمول دون بذل مجهود
(دراهم المشحاح ياكلهم المرتاح )
كناية عن عاقبة البخل وهو فقدان المال وعدم تحصيل الأجر
(من غير يما اوو بابا الناس الكل كدابة)
كناية عن وجوب اخذ الحذر والحيطة
(الفم المغلوق ما تدخلو ذبانة)
اما هذه فأترك شرحها للاخ ابا هارون *

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

جزيــت خيرا

----------


## أمين بن محمد

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> (الفم المغلوق ما تدخلو ذبانة)
> *


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
هاذي نْقَدْرو نْشَرْحوها بأقوال النبي عليه الصّلاة و السلام: {من صمت نجا} و أيضا {من كان يؤمن بالله و اليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت}.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

وقد كفانا عامي مؤونة الشرح ـ ابتسامة ـ 

وكان بإمكاني الإجابة عنها بالمثل الشعبي: 

" كلمة الـ(ما) ما اضيع " وفي رواية أخرى " ما تودر " وله شاهد " لِقال لا أُو مْنَعْ " 

المعنى: ما هنا لنفي المعرفة، والقصد إذا قلت للسلطان مثلا لا أعرف لم أر وما شابه أو قلت لا للإنكار نجوت ولم تضع في مهالك الله أعلم بها. 

وبارك الله في الاخوة على حسن المشاركة والإضافات القيمة، الاخ العاصمي من الجزائر وقلبي مملكة يملكها ربي وعامي.

وفي انتظار المزيد من الفوائد ،،

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

38 ـ " لما جال وارحل ما يعرفش حق الرجال " 

المعنى: إنسان لم يحصل له تجوال أو ترحال في العالم لا يستطيع تقييم الرجال، وهذا بسبب عدم اطلاعه على معادن الناس ونقص تجاربه. والأمثال لها حكم الغالب الأعم.

39 ـ " يا الطامع في الزيادة رد بالك من النقصان " 

المعنى: يا من تطمع في الزيادة احذر النقصان. تقال للإنسان الذي يعميه الطمع فيتهور في طلب الكسب والاستثمار بدون دراسة حظوظ الربح، فتكون العاقبة في الغالب وخيمة بالخسائر الفادحة. ولنا في المساهمين المتهورين خير دليل، أو يسرق لطلب الزيادة فتنزل عليه مصيبة  تفقده كل شيء، أصلح الله الجميع.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

جزاك الله خيرا اخوي

السؤال هو : ما الفرق بين أن أقول __ هذا شعر __ وهذا مثل ؟؟؟ 

من يعرف من الكتب ؟؟

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

> جزاك الله خيرا اخوي
> السؤال هو : ما الفرق بين أن أقول __ هذا شعر __ وهذا مثل ؟؟؟ 
> من يعرف من الكتب ؟؟


أخي الكريم أبو الهمام البرقاوي، لا أستحضر في المسألة شيء، لكن إن وجدت جوابا مفيدا فسأرجع إليك، إن شاء الله.

ولعل الاخوة ممن يملكون في المسألة جوابا أن يفيدونا به وجزاهم الله خيرا.

----------


## عبد الكريم

موضوع مميز بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم عبد الكريم ،،

وشكرا على مرورك.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

40 ـ " شيعة بلا شبعة " 

المعنى: جاه بغير فائدة. تقال مثلا لإنسان يعمل كثيرا بل عنده أعمال وأعمال مقاولة هنا وهناك فيظن الناس به الغنى لكنه في واقع الأمر لا يكاد يملك عشاء ليلة.

41 ـ " الهدره ما تشري خضره " 

المعنى: الكلام ليس عملة تشترى به الفواكه والخضر. والقصد أنك إذا أردت أن تحقق شيئا فلابد أن تدفع له مالا أو تبذل له جهدا.

42 ـ " الكلام بلا فلوس مسوس " 

المعنى: الكلام بغير مال لا طعم له. 
الطعام المسوس = طعام ينقصه الملح.
والقصد أن الناس لا يُقَدِّرون الإنسان المعدوم. اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من فقر يذلنا ومن غنى ينسينا ذكرك.

43 ـ " اقرا اقرا على راس البقره " 

المعنى: اقرأ واقرأ على رأس البقرة. القصد أن البقرة لا تفهم فلا تضيع وقتك في تعليمها القراءة ووجها إلى عمل آخر. مثل يقال لمن يضيع وقته مع الجهال.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

44 ـ "مول التاج واحتاج"

المعنى: حتى صاحب التاج قد يحتاج. والقصد أن الإنسان الغني قد تمر به ظروف لا تتوفر في يده السيولة النقدية لسبب إيداعه الأموال في الأسهم والاستثمارات وما شابه. فيضطره ذلك لطلب السلفة من الناس.

45 ـ "لقاريه الديب حافظو السلوقي"

المعنى: ما يحسن قراءته الذئب يحفظه [كلب] السلوقي. ويقال هذا المثل إذا أراد المرء أن يقول أن حيل المحتالين لا تنطوي علي. بمعنى أنه قد تجاوزهم بخطوة.

وهنا قصة طريفة يسحن ذكرها هنا. يقال أن رجلا كان يعاني من هجوم الذئاب على مواشيه حتى أنهم كانوا يقضون على كلاب حراسته. فشكى الأمر إلى بعض الناس فنصحوه بالذهاب إلى الصحراء وأخبروه أن أهل الصحراء لا يعانون من هذه المشكلة. لجأ الرجل إلى المنطقة الصحراوية وأخبرهم بما فعلت الذئاب الأطلسية به. فقالوا له: لا عليك عندنا فصيلة من الكلاب لا يقدر الذئب عليها.
أعطوه كلابا من فصيلة السلوقي. أخذ الكلاب معه وجعلها في جملة حرسه. كان الذئب يمارس حيلة لقتل الكلاب، فقد كان يتظاهر بالفرار فيركض الكلب وراءه، لكن الذئب كان يتوقف توفقا فجائيا بحيث يتجوازه الكلب بشبر فينقض الذئب حينها على حلق الكلب ويرديه صريعا.

فأراد أن يفعل نفس الشيء مع السلوقي، لكن وقع حينها ما لم يكن في حسبان الذئب. لجأ الذئب إلى حيلته فبدأ يركض، وقام بحيلته المعتادة، لكنه لاحظ عدم تجاوز الكلب، نظر إلى الخلف فوجد السلوقي قد توقف وأخذ موقعه للقتال. فمن ذاك الحين ذكر هذا المثل ـ والله أعلم ـ 

46 ـ "لفاتك بليلة فاتك بحيلة"

أظن أن المعنى واضح ولا يحتاج إلى زيادة توضيح.

47 ـ "كول والدرق ولا كول واتصدق"

المعنى: إما أن تتوارى بالأكل في الخفاء أو تأكل جهارا مع التصدق على الجياع. 

سبحان الله وما شاء الله، كتابة هذه الأمثال لم تزد عن كونها مجرد فكرة خطرت في بالي لم ألق لا لها كبير بال، فإذا بها تتوارد على الذهن تباعا. تراثنا مليئ بالفوائد والكثير منها مستقاة من شرعتنا.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

45 ـ " إِلَكان صاحبك عسل، ما تلحسوش كامل " 

المعنى: إذا كان صاحبك مصنوع من العسل، فلا تلحسه بأكمله. والقصد من هذا الكلام أنه إذا مَنَّ الله عليك بصديق طيب لا يرد لك طلبا فإياك أن تسيئ استغلاله بكثرة الطلبات، لإنه في النهاية قد يمَلُّك وينفر منك. كالعسل الموجود في إناء، إما أن تتلذ بأكله من حين إلى حين أو أن تأكله مرة واحدة فلا يبقى لك شيء تلحسه.

46 ـ " إِلَطاحْ السِّي في السِّي ما تلحس ما تحسي " 

السي: هو السيد القوي، كما يقال السي فلان.

المعنى: إذا تلاقى القويان على اقتسام شيء فلا حظ لك أنت الضعيف بينهما، فإذا وقعا على حساء مثلا فلن تشرب بله أن تلحس معهما.

47 ـ " من عندي ومن عندك تنطبع، لغير من عندي تنقطع " 

المعنى: إذا كان العطاء بيني وبينك متباذلا انطبعت حينها العلاقة بيننا، لكن إذا كان البذل فقط من طرفي انقطعت العلاقة. والقصد أن العلاقات المبنية على الأنانية المحضة لا تستمر!

48 ـ " الباطل يبطل " 

الباطل: المجّان (في اللهجة الجزائرية)

والمعنى: أنه لا يوجد شيء بلا مقابل. فإذا أردت أخذ شيء فلابد من دفع ثمنه.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

49 ـ " ما اقعد في الواد غير حجارو " وفي رواية " ما ادوم في الواد غير حجارو " 

المعنى: لا يبقى في الواد إلا صخوره وحجارته لأنها الأصل فيه. ويقابله المثل في الفصيح : لا يصح إلا الصحيح.

50 ـ " أنا راجل عليك " 

المعنى: أنا أكثر رجولة وشهامة منك. ويتمثل بهذا الكلام الرجل الحليم الذي يقدر على إنفاذ غضبه على المعتدي، لكن تمنعه أخلاقه الحميدة من فعل ذلك. والقصد أن صبره على الأذى لا يخدش في رجولته.

51 ـ " الراجل اِضْرَبْ وَانْتَضْرَبْ " 

المعنى: أن الرجل يَغلِب ويُغلَب. والقصد أن حتى ولو هُزِمَ الرجلُ في مبارزة أو ما شابهه فإن هذا لا يعيبه ولا يقدح في نخوته ورجولته. لأن العبرة بالثبات والشجاعة، ليس بضخامة الجسم ورفع الصوت.

52 ـ " طْلَّعْ خَزّْهَا فُوقْ ماها "

المعنى: طفا عفنها على سطح مائها. فإنك قد ترى الماء الراكد فتظنه صافي لأول وهلة، لكن بمجرد رميك لحصى فيه ينقلب وتصعد رواسبه العفنة. ويستعمل هذا المثل للدلالة على فضح الأمور. فقد ترى رجلا يبدو لك في بادئ الأمر هادئا لكن بمجرد خصومة تافهة يفجر أمامك كأهل النفاق، وما هذا إلا لفساد سريرته. وقد يستعمل أيضا للتمثيل على فساد نظام اقتصادي أو سياسي، فبين ليلة وضحاها تفقد العملة قيمتها وتقوم الثورات وما سبب ذلك إلا التعفن الإداري. 

ملاحظة !

الألف في بداية الفعل أصلها ياء. لكن في اللهجة العامية تنطق ألف وهي وسط بين الهمز والمد.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

53 ـ " لِخَصَّتُو الرَّجْلّه اِكَمَّلْها بالوشمه "

المعنى: من كان عنده نقص في الرجول كملها بالوشم. القصد: أن الرجل الذي يشك في قدرته على فرض هيبته على الناس بأفعاله وأقواله وسلوكه الحسن عموما، تجده يعوض هذا النقص برسم الطير الجارج على ظهره وتنين على صدره وقبر على كتفه .. إلخ. 
كأنه يقول للناس قد أعذر من أنذر.
القصد من المثل ذم صاحب الوشم.

54 ـ " الله اخرجنا من دار العيب بلا عيب " 

معنى المثل واضح. ودار العيب قد يكون أي شيء مشين. والقصد من المثل طلب الستر والعافية.

55 ـ " لِروح بِلَا عَرْضَه اِقْعَدْ بِلَا عَشَا " 

المعنى: من ذهب بغير دعوة جلس بغير عَشاء.

----------


## فريد المرادي

بارك الله فيك يا أبا هارون على هذا الموضوع الطريف الظريف ...

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

وفيك بارك أخي الكريم فريد، 

ومن كان يحفظ مثلا فلا يبخل علينا به وأجره على الله ـ ابتسامة ـ

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

صلاة القياد جمعة وأعياد .. كناية عن تلاعب بعض أصحاب المناصب بالصلاة وأن لا حقيقة لايمانهم بل هي الوجاهة وطلب الثناء من الخلق 
والقايد هو العميل الخائن أثناء الاستعمار وهو منصب اداري لتسهيل الاتصال بالمواطنين في القرى والمداشر وقد كانت لهم سطوة تشبه سطوة الأغوات (جمع آغا) عند المشارقة

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

أحسنت أخي الكريم العاصمي على الإثراء والتنويع. 

فإن المرء إذا بقي الناس يسمعون فقط صوته قد يملّوه.

54 ـ " العبد ما ابانْشْ بزاف باش ما اسمْاتْشْ و ما اغْبَرْشْ بَزَّاف باش ما انْتَنْسَاش "

المعنى: على الإنسان أن لا يكثر من ظهوره حتى لا يملّه الناس ولا يكثر من غيابه حتى لا ينساه الناس. 
اِبان = يظهر. بَزَّاف = كثير. سَامَت = ممل أو أكل بلا طعم. باش = حتى. اغبر = يغيب، يختفي، يضيع.

----------


## عبد الكريم

بارك الله فيك موضوع مميز

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

وفيك بارك أخي الكريم عبد الكريم ،،

55 ـ " الهَدْرَه على جَارْتِي والمعنى عَلِيَ "

المعنى: الكلام عن جارتي في الظاهر لكن المقصود من الكلام هي أنا. مثل يضرب للدلالة على التعريض.

56 ـ " حوحو يشكر في روحو "

المعنى: أن الرجل حوحو يشكر ويمدح نفسه. مثل يقال للاستخفاف بالمادح لنفسه. 

57 ـ " لِقْصَارْ يَدُو طْوَالْ لْسَانُو "

المعنى: من قصر يده طال لسانه. والقصد أن الإنسان الكسول قليل العمل تجده في الغالب ساعيا لتعويض ذلك بكثرة الكلام والتشدق. أما الإنسان العامل فعلى عكس ذلك فهو أصلا لا وقت له لصرفه في فضول الكلام.  فالمؤمن من كَثُرَ عمله وقَلَّ كلامه والمنافق من كثر كلامه وقَلَّ عمله.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

هل لهذا الموضوع الرائع بقية ؟..

فقد طربت معه ..

بيد أني لا أعرف نطق كثير من تيك الأمثال الرائعة , لأنها ليست لغتي ولهجتي, ولكني أتمنى من إخواننا المغاربة وأهل المغرب عموما أن يتبرع أحدهم بتسجيلها صوتيا , ووضعها لنا , حتى نجمع بين لذة السماع ولذة النظر ..

بوركتم يا أهل المغرب

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

الحمد لله أخي أبو الليث الشيراني أنك طربت للأمثال ،،

إلحاق مادة صوتية بالأمثال ليس بالأمر السهل أو ليس في متناول يدي الآن. 

لكن افعل هكذا، إطبع هذه الأبيات وابحث عن أخ من بلاد المغرب واطلب منه أن يقرأ عليك الأبيات أو الأمثال وتكون حينها قد تلقيتها بالسند العالي، ثم عسانا نلتقي في يوم من الأيام فتعيد القراءة علي و إن شاء الله تحصل على إجازة في أداء الرواية الجزائرية للأمثال الشعبية ـ ابتسامة ـ 

مازالت في الجعبة بعض الأمثال وللموضوع بقية إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً
*الِّي في كرشو التْبَن يخاف من النار
كرش = بطن وهو عربي فصيح 
الذي أذنب ذنباً هوالذي يهلع لأي شيئ و هو قريب من قوله تعالى " يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم"
*قَلّة الشي تْرَشِي و تْنَوَض من الجماعة
قلة ذات اليد توهن المرء حتى تجعله لا يجالس الناس
* العيب فينا والله يعافينا
يطلق إذا وجه الكلام إلى أحد ينتقد عيوب الناس مع اتصافه بنفس العيوب
*تلعب ساعة قناعة تلعب ساعتين تكسر ركبتين
لا تغلو في المزاح حتى لا ينقلب عليك
*كي غيبو النسور تبقى الهامة ادور
عندما يذهب أهل الشجاعة والحزم يبقى البوم يحلق وحده. يقارب المثل العربي المشهور " إن البغاث بأرضنا يستنسر"
*جيت نعاونو في قبر امو هرب بالفاس
أردت مساعدته في حفر قبر لأمه التي توفيت لكنه أخذ المسحاة مني وهرب
يطلق على من تريد أن تعينه ولا يثق فيك
*مول الفول يقول طيّاب
الذي يبيع الفول يدعي أن سلعته لينة سهلة الطبخ
يطلق خاصة على التجار عندما يكثرون المدح للسلعة التي يعرضونها للبيع
*خاص العمية غير لكحل
لا ينقص المرأة العمياء شيئاً سوى الكحل
ويطلق على الذي يهتم بالتافه ويترك الضروري الذي ينقصه
*دخلتو يتسخن بحش كرعيه
أدخلته بيتي من أجل التدفئة لكنه مدّ رجليه
والمعنى الذي تعطيه شيئا من الاعتبار أو قليلاً من المسؤولية لا تمر الأيام حتى يريد أن يترأس عليك
*سال المجرب وما تسالش الطبيب
سل المجرب ولا تسل الطبيب
التطبيقي مقدم على النظري
فهذه عشرة كاملة..

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

(( ..حبابوا في حجروا كي نوض ينفضهم .. ))
ومعناها : أحبابه في حجره اذا اعتدل واقفا رماهم الى الأرض

(( ..كي التبيب لا صاحب لا حبيب ..)) 
التبيب لا أعرف معناها وربما استخدمت لظرورات الوزن فقط وتعريفها هي الشخص الذي لاصاحب ولا حبيب له

وكلا المثلين كناية عن خائن العشرة كما قال الشافعي رحمه الله : 

اذا المرء لا يرعاك الا تكلفا .. فدعه ولا تكثر عليه التأسفا
ففي الناس أبدال وفي الترك راحة .. وفي القلب صبر للحبيب وان جفا
فليس كل من تهواه يهواك قلبه  .. ولا كل من صافيته لك قد صفا
اذا لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعة .. فلا خير في ود يجئ تكلفا

الى آخر الأبيات ..

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم، حقيقة أفرحتموني بإضافاتكم وفوائدكم.

الأخ أبو بكر أدى العشرة وكذلك العاصمي فهل هناك مُعَّشِر آخر؟

ثراثنا مليئ بالفوائد لكنه كالكنز يحتاج لمن يحفر له. 

" الرّْجَالْ بِالرّْجَال وَالرّْجَال بالله " 

المعنى: الرجال يحتاجون إلى بعضهم وكلهم في النهاية يحتاجون إلى الله. أو لعل القصد أن الرجال يخدمون بعضهم البعض ويرجون الأجر من الله. لم أفهم المثل بالضبط. 

" المتعاونه تغلب الصيد " 

المعاونة تغلب الأسد. 

" لِفِيه الخير اِجِيبُو ربي " 

الخير فيما اختاره الله أو الخير سيأتي به الله.

" المراه اخطبوها عشره و ما تكون لغير لواحد " 

المرأة يتقدم لخطبتها عشرة رجال أو أكثر لكنها في النهاية لا تكون إلا لواحد.

" أًنْ عِيدْلُو اَزَّنْبَاعْ وِينْ انْتْبَاعْ "

سأريه أين يباع الزنباع.  لا أدري ما هو الزنباع لكن أدري المراد من الكلام وهو تهديد، فإذا سمعت أخي الكريم أحدا يقول لك هذا الكلام فخذ حذرك خاصة عندنا ـ ابتسامة ـ 

" الطَّايَحْ اَكْثَر مْن النَّايَضْ والنايض دايخ " 

الساقطون على الأرض أكثر من الواقفين والواقفون دائخون. دلالة على هول الأمر وأن المصيبة أتت على الجميع، فالناس بين جريح وهالك.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

قال لك أحد الاخوة من طلاب العلم 
(( .. الوجه لزرق ما يحشم ما يعرق .. )) وقد أسنده الى احدى العجائز (ابتسامة) على أن تقوم بشرحه على طريقتك

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> (( ..حبابوا في حجروا كي نوض ينفضهم .. ))
> ومعناها : أحبابه في حجره اذا اعتدل واقفا رماهم الى الأرض
> 
> (( ..كي التبيب لا صاحب لا حبيب ..)) 
> التبيب لا أعرف معناها وربما استخدمت لظرورات الوزن فقط وتعريفها هي الشخص الذي لاصاحب ولا حبيب له
> 
> وكلا المثلين كناية عن خائن العشرة كما قال الشافعي رحمه الله : 
> 
> اذا المرء لا يرعاك الا تكلفا .. فدعه ولا تكثر عليه التأسفا
> ...


جاءتني رسالة من أحد الاخوة جزاه الله خيرا تفيد بأن معنى التبيب هو طائر كريه الرائحة هذا والله أعلم

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

> قال لك أحد الاخوة من طلاب العلم 
> (( .. الوجه لزرق ما يحشم ما يعرق .. )) وقد أسنده الى احدى العجائز (ابتسامة) على أن تقوم بشرحه على طريقتك


يوافقه مثل آخر " وَجْهَهْ صْحِيحْ مْقَزْدَر " بمعنى أنه إنسان وقح لا حياء له. لا أدري وجه ذكر اللون الأزرق ـ لعلها ضرورة شعرية ـ 
في اللهجة عندنا نقول قزدير عوض قصدير (المعدن).

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

وجهه- بارك الله فيك -أن الأزرق عند كثير من أهل بلادك يطلق على الشديد السمرة، والذي هذه حاله لا يظهر بوضوح عليه احمرار الوجنتين عند الخجل..والله تعالى اعلم.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

(( .. أهدر عالقط ايجيك اينط .. )) 
 أي تكلم على القط يأتيك في حينه وهو يقفز طربا 
وهو مثل يقال عند ظهو أحد الحذاق مباشرة بعد ذكره في مجلس من المجالس

----------


## كمال أبوسلمى

بارك الله فيك أخي أبوهارون  أمثال من واقعنا الإجتماعي والحياتي ,,  لك التقدير.

----------


## سويد بن قيس

** ردها لكرشك** مثل جزائري يعني إذا كان الكلام بدون فائدة

----------

